# Easy recipes



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Virginia ham , provolone cheese ,scrambled eggs. Broccoli. All wrapped up the bake at 300 for 15 minutes... snack on the go.
I have spaghetti squash with it


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Spaghetti squash with pot roast. .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://bestrecipebox.com/recipes/cauliflower-fried-rice/


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

https://www.buzzfeed.com/alvinzhou/prime-rib-with-garlic-herb-butter


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a50705/cheesy-cauli-bread-recipe/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'M still looking forward to my first batch of drunken beans! I wish I could eat at your house. Maybe I should get more involved in cooking again.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Post your easy recipes here, I made this thread so we would have a place for easy stuff


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a43641/zucchini-parmesan-chips-recipe/


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

If you ever come to nj let me know.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I'M still looking forward to my first batch of drunken beans! I wish I could eat at your house. Maybe I should get more involved in cooking again.


 Are you talking about the drunk beans recipe you posted last year?I've made them a couple of times and they are very good but you need to use a decent dark beer.The first time I bought a big can of dark beer and it was one of the cheaper ones.The beans were good enough that I made them again but bought a 6 pack of Michelob Amberbock.OMG,did that make a big difference.I still have a couple of bottles for the next batch.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://lowcarbyum.com/gluten-free-coconut-flour-pancakes/


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I need to try this for cereal. I love cereal, but can't have sugar on my fiet. This should work fine yummmmmm


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Pinterest.com also has a ton of easy recipes. I've been trying them out,and while mine don't look as pretty lol they sure taste good


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Maryellen, you have time for all that?

Rolladen
beef cut for Bricchiole (sp) or round steaks cut thin
onion, mustard, dill pickle spear, bacon

pound meat super thin. Should be pieces that end up about 3-4" wide and 8-9" long. spread mustard, place dill pickle spear, a slice of bacon, and sliced onion width-wise, and roll up and secure with tooth pick or thread. Brown them in a bit of oil. Fill pot with water to cover rolls. Simmer 1 1/2 to 2 hours. Remove and make gravy with that water. Yum!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I try to do the easy ones , I make them.on the weekends to see how easy or involved they are. If they are super easy I make them for dinner that night, if not I make them after dinner for the next day for myself. 
Oh my that Rolladen,sounds yummy I gotta try that, but minus the onion.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a50161/bacon-spinach-dip-recipe/


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a49287/garlic-parmesan-wings-recipe/


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love to cook!!!It's the only art I excel at.Like you,ME,it doesn't look as pretty as the picture but it sure tastes good.I can't think of 1 good,easy recipe but as soon as I think of something I will share.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I am not a fan of cooking,but I've grown to branch out and try stuff. The only stuff that looks great are the foods I use molds for lol...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.spendwithpennies.com/make-ahead-egg-muffins/


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

http://www.delish.com/cooking/recipe-ideas/recipes/a50740/ranch-cauliflower-bites-recipe/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Those easy recipes look really yummy!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm going to try them out to see which one I like more


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Omg I made roasted radishes. .. soooo good.
Cut up radishes, mix with olive oil, salt,pepper, Italian seasonings and bake at 400 until brown...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm making the garlic parm wings now,but I added the butter and parm cheese and all ingredients together and am baking it now


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Roasted radishes


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My garlic parm wings


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok for the wings. Mix all the ingredients in a bowl then add the wings and mix the wings up. Put on a baking rack with foil underneath in the bottom pan to catch the run off. Tastes amazing this way


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

How about Brussels Sprout Au Gratin-take 1 pound of cooked sprouts and cut into 1/4's.Then take 2-3 slices of bacon,cut up into small pieces and fry until brown and limp.Throw the sprouts in and toss for 1 minute.Season w/ salt and pepper and place them in a baking dish.Pour 1/2 cup of heavy cream evenly over them then top w/ 1/2 cup of bread crumbs then 1/4 cup Parmesan cheese.Dot top w/ 2 tbs cut up butter.Bake at 400 for 25 minutes.They are so good,I make them at least once a week.I have used both half and half and plain old Vit D milk in place of the cream and it was good,too,but lost the creaminess.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Ooh I'll have to try that minus the breadcrumbs,...


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Nice ham recipe

http://myincrediblerecipes.com/crock-pot-brown-sugar-pineapple-ham/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I should start writing these down!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Last night I fixed an easy one pot wonder.It was delicious!!!Kielbasa and cabbage: 3 potatoes,cubed 1/4 cup butter,divided 1 pound Polish kielbasa,cut in 1 inch slices 2 onions,chopped 1 large head of cabbage,coarsely chopped 1 pound baby carrots 2 cans of diced tomatoes 1/4 cup white sugar 1 tablespoon paprika Place potatoes and carrots in the microwave until partially tender about 8 minutes.Heat 2 tablespoons of butter in a dutch oven and cook the sausage and onions until browned,stirring often.Transfer to a bowl(I put it on top of the taters and carrots).Heat remaining butter and cook cabbage until tender,stirring often.Combine tomatoes,sugar and paprika and pour over cabbage.Heat to boiling then throw the sausage,potatoes,onions and carrots in,reduce heat and simmer for 40 minutes.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How bout corned beef? My hubs is in the kitchen listening to this recipe that's got all these ingredients and I've never used anything but corned beef, potatoes and cabbage.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well I tried to tell him that it's just corned beef, potatoes and cabbage. He didn't listen and he cooked it all in beer and everything tasted like pi$$-seriously. Could not eat it. A waste of a meal. I tried to choke it down. I couldn't.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I use corned beef, cabbage,potatoes, carrots and pickling spices and I add half a bottle of beer.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

That sounds really good CQ!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I should make him real corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

OMG!!!I tried this new recipe and it was so delicious.Tasted way different than I thought it would.It called for leeks which I have never ate but after some research I found out they have many health benefits so it will be a staple on my grocery list from now on.Except for chopping vegetables it was easy to make.It was called Bloody Mary Short ribs.If anybody is interested I can post the recipe.Back in the day,short ribs were cheap along with beef shanks and ox tails.Now these cuts can cost more than a T-bone steak. I remember the first time I made ox tail soup for Dale,he said he wouldn't eat it.Then he smelled it cooking and tried some.He found out it's some of the tastiest meat he ever ate.The last time I bought ox tails,I had to order them from the butcher shop and I very rarely see them in the grocery stores any more.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh please post the recipe!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Here's the recipe for Bloody Mary Shortribs.It is so delicious and I think it would do nicely for a dinner party with a little bit of work. 4 pounds of beef short ribs salt and pepper to taste 2 tbs olive oil 2 tbs butter 1 large onion,sliced in rings 2 leeks,white portion only,sliced in rings 1 cup red wine 1 cup beef stock 1(28 oz.) can diced tomatoes 3 cups Bloody Mary mix 6 large carrots,peeled and cut into 3' pieces 20 small mushrooms,stems removed Preheat oven to 350 Season meat with salt and pepper,set aside Heat oven proof dutch oven over med-high heat Stir in olive oil and butter and stir until butter has melted Add the onions and cook until they begin to soften add the leeks and continue cooking until onion and leek are lightly browned,remove from pan and set aside. Add the meat and brown on all sides then pour onion/leek mixture over meat add the wine,beef stock,tomatoes and Bloody Mary mix.Bring to a simmer,cover and place in preheated oven for 2 hours.Add the mushroom caps and continue cooking for 1 more hour. The meat is really tender and I thought it would taste tomatoey but it didn't.It was delicious,you have to try it.​


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh I'm going to have to try this one


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I've been watching for some more short ribs.I want to make it again.I wonder if throwing a few red potatoes in with it would affect the taste.That way you have a meal in 1 pot.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The potatoes shouldn't affect it, I would think the sauce would flavor the potatos


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I bought red potatoes yesterday.Now I need to find the short ribs and try it.We're going to try our hand at smoking a chicken tomorrow.We've only done pork so this will be new.I found a recipe where you marinate the chicken in a little garlic powder and lemon-lime soda.Simple and easy!!!


----------

